
Cow Clicker and Social Games on Trial - nirmal
http://m.bogost.com/blog/cow_clicker_1.shtml
======
pedalpete
The concept of a 'challenge-free game' as the author points out seems to be
fed more by narcism and the opportunity to say 'hey I'm doing something', even
when that something is to say 'hey I'm doing something'.

A downward spiral that has strangely captured the imagination of many.

Does anybody thing FourSquare is in the same boat? I get awarded for
'checking-in'? So I get rewarded not for meeting a challenge, but for taking a
simple action when I do something that I always do anyway? Do I deserve a
reward for buying my 5th latte?

~~~
_delirium
The same author (Bogost) had an article a bit ago about how Foursquare is
similar to and different from frequent-flyer programs, that I found
interesting:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4269/persuasive_games_...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4269/persuasive_games_checkins_check_.php)

